# Channel Line-up



## Buster52 (Jun 21, 2009)

The channel line-up for the over the air digital channels has changed months ago. But Tivo has not updated. In the Fresno area channel 47.2 had dropped the country music network and is now showing the same shows that are on 47.1. Other channels have changed too. What is wrong? Tivo doesn't check or change the information they are sending out.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Have you bothered contacting Tivo to let them know there is a problem?


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Have you bothered contacting Tivo to let them know there is a problem?


This online reporting form makes getting the needed information to TiVo specialists quite simple.

michael


----------

